# Gestor de archivos pdf



## foc (Sep 22, 2013)

Hola compañeros, pues miren resulta que cada que buscaba un manual de servicio en mi disco duro, sufria mucho buscando en carpetas y mas carpetas y ,entonces pense en algun gestor de pdf para descargar.
probe algunos programas gratis de prueba y no me convencia tambien quise hacerlo facil utilizando el buscador de windows pero duraba rato para escanear y aveces no daba la busqueda
asi que me encontre este programita _calibre_ que es un gestor de ebooks pero funciona muy bien para mi proposito llevar el control de mis manuales de servicio 
solo editen sus pdf con el mismo programa y la busqueda sera facilisima a mi me funciona bien 
solo que dicen que consume algo de recursos pero bueno si alguien tiene otro igual o mas bueno que este pues posteenlo sin mas su amigo foc..
Descarga del programa Aqui...
P D: si hay algun otro programa o manera mas a fin para gesteonar los pdf por favor hacerlo saber


----------



## Romyggar (Sep 23, 2013)

foc dijo:


> Hola compañeros, pues miren resulta que cada que buscaba un manual de servicio en mi disco duro, sufría mucho buscando en carpetas y mas carpetas y ,entonces pensé en algún gestor de pdf.....



Amigo *foc*

*¡Excelente Aporte!*, y yo que tenía que etiquetar todos pdf´s con muchos códigos y palabras claves 

De verdad que me alegras el día con esta aplicación! 

PD: ¿Hay alguna sección en el foro para aplicaciones de software (.exe´s)?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2013)

*NOD32* dice que pose un malware


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 23, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *NOD32* dice que pose un malware


Cierto, NOD32 reporta el virus FirseriaInstaller.A.
Y analizando el programa de instalación con un Motor Múltiple de Búsqueda, se encontraron otros 4 virus más.

Alerta de NOD32


Reporte del análisis con VirSCAN


Por lo visto no se trata de una aplicación confiable y queda de su entera responsabilidad su uso y descarga.

Saludos.​


----------



## foc (Sep 23, 2013)

> NOD32 dice que pose un malware



Bueno yo lo revise con mi antivurus y salio bien talvez con otros antivirus mas potentes se escannee mejor les comento que mi antivirus es avast 
igual y pueden bajar el programa de algun otro servidor

P D :comprendo claramente lo limitado de mi antivirus ya que es gratuito.... t


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 23, 2013)

foc dijo:


> igual y pueden bajar el programa de algun otro servidor


Lo ideal es descargar el programa desde la página oficial. http://calibre-ebook.com/


----------

